# Can anyone tell me about Catford?



## Thora (Mar 9, 2011)

All I know of Catford is what I have seen going through it on a bus.

I like the big cat though.

Can anyone tell me a bit more about what it is like?


----------



## cemertyone (Mar 9, 2011)

Its got a little market during the day..bigger on Sat...the weatherspoons opens at 9am (great).
And a great little cafe down from the train station where they do a mean breakfast..
The shops are a bit run down..but cheapish..and the poeple at the council office are quite good
(in comparision to Lambeth that is)....


----------



## Kizmet (Mar 9, 2011)

The cat seems to affect the brains of residents. It can't be good for the psyche to have a fucking 20 foot feline looking at you like it wants to eat your head all the time....


----------



## IMR (Mar 9, 2011)

Catford's a bit of a dump. The best pub in London is on Stanstead Road though.


----------



## nick h. (Mar 9, 2011)

Believe it or not there's a public school there. http://www.stdunstans.org.uk


----------



## zenie (Mar 9, 2011)

S'alright but no idyll, it's South East London, not sure anywhere barr Blackheath is 'nice' there IYKWIM? 'Gritty realism'  Not sure how good the school are either.


----------



## i'mnotsofast (Mar 9, 2011)

The definitive guide is "A Year in Catford".  Here is what I can find of it online:

http://replay.waybackmachine.org/20070815164844/http://www.thechap.net/Catford.html


----------



## Thora (Mar 9, 2011)

I have enough gritty realism where I am now 

So there's one good cafe, one good pub that seems to be in Forest Hill, one good market but rubbish shops...

Schools seem alright (public school isn't much of a consideration tbh).

Mountsfield park looks nice though?


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 9, 2011)

Decent Library there too.


----------



## Melinda (Mar 9, 2011)

Catford is certainly preferably to much vaunted areas closer to the centre of town. 

Cons

The town centre is poorly set out, traffic is appalling and the area poorly served with chain stores, but there are some lovely little cafes and independent stores. Its a nightmare in the hour after school finishes.  
There is nothing to do in the evenings. 

Bits of it are hilly, if you're pushing a pram. 

Pros

But few people come for the town centre, they come for the plentiful supply of large, bright, airy, Victorian housing stock packed with original features with large gardens.  

Lots of buses and two train stations- lines into Charing Cross and Blackfriars.

Mountsfield Park is wonderful. Ladywell fields, Hilly fields and Manor House gardens are  al within walking distance. You'll never be stuck for green spaces in Catford.

Primary schools are fine. The secondary ones are truly chronic hence the success of St Dunstans and the myriad of public schools within half an hour of the place. 

There are lots of community groups. 

Its not nearly as 'gritty' as *many* parts of the SE which get rave reviews on here. For one thing, 60 seconds from the town centre in any direction and you're in quiet suburbia.


----------



## IMR (Mar 9, 2011)

Well, it's better than Grove Park or Downham.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 9, 2011)

When I lived there there was a reasonably nice Indian restaurant close to Bellingham station. Not that you can go there every night for fun, mind.


----------



## Thora (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks Melinda 

So, no recommendations of nice pubs at all?  Particularly any pubs/cafes near Mountsfield Park?


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 9, 2011)

Most of it is really not 'gritty' in the south London trendy sense, central Catford is gritty as in a tough and poor neighbourhood so nope, no decent pubs or cafes.

It does vary a bit though, more owner-occupier property on the boundaries and residents there often find they live really in Ladywell or Hither Green.


----------



## Thora (Mar 9, 2011)

Any nice pubs in Hither Green then?


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 9, 2011)

Not many full stop - maybe it was one of those areas originally owned by the Church Commissioners where pubs weren't included in the design. I don't know any, though others might.


----------



## i'mnotsofast (Mar 9, 2011)

Is Catford considered upmarket compared to Lewisham; or not really comparable since Lewisham is bigger?


----------



## Melinda (Mar 9, 2011)

Archibald Corbett, a Presbyterian, was the major land owner and there is a land covenant (?) regarding pubs and drinking establishments.  E2a- read here: http://walkinghithergreen.blogspot.com/2008/01/corbett-estate.html

I can only remember two pubs in Hither Green, only one of which is still trading- The Station pub just outside Hither Green station.







Im not a pub person, but if I'm going out locally I'll walk into Blackheath- 10-15 min walk away. 

Hither Green is proper quiet, not surprising as no one knows where it is.  The R.Quaggy is a local landmark and winds its way through lots of local back gardens. Its almost entirely residential so there is zero to do in the evening. Several local cafes, and galleries have applied for late opening/ alcohol licenses. A number of new art/ dance spaces have opened up in the past couple of years. 

The lovely cafes in Mountsfield Park and in Manor House Gardens are run by volunteers. The yummy mummies/ joggers/ circuit trainers are often out in force, drawn in by the increasingly frequent 'Discover Hither Green' articles in the Observer and Telegraph property sections.  

Oh and it has a 'World Class' indoor golfing centre!


----------



## bromley (Mar 9, 2011)

i'mnotsofast said:


> Is Catford considered upmarket compared to Lewisham; or not really comparable since Lewisham is bigger?


More money has and will continue to be invested in Lewisham. It has far better transport links than Catford but as for your question, I wouldn't class either as being more upmarket than the other, however, Lewisham is better.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 9, 2011)

I think parts of Catford are actually quite posh if you wander in the right direction off the beaten path.


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 9, 2011)

Something to be aware of in the brockley / catford / hither green area is that the south circular at that point (and eastwards out towards eltham) is pretty much nose to tail from about 7.30am til 7.30pm. I dunno how that effects buses, but it snarls things up properly by car.


----------



## pk (Mar 9, 2011)

Kizmet said:


> The cat seems to affect the brains of residents. It can't be good for the psyche to have a fucking 20 foot feline looking at you like it wants to eat your head all the time....


 
It's been there since 1974!!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 9, 2011)

It's grim. And I'm from South Norwood.


----------



## ethel (Mar 9, 2011)

Thora said:


> Any nice pubs in Hither Green then?


 
the coach and horses on lewisham high street in the process of being renovated by the people who own the dogstar and the royal albert in new cross. looks promising!


----------



## oryx (Mar 9, 2011)

IMR said:


> The best pub in London is on Stanstead Road though.



Which one's that?


----------



## clicker (Mar 10, 2011)

The Culverley Road conservation area is a triangle of roads with fantastic houses at prices that would be doubled if elsewhere in London. Huge windows,rooms,gardens and heating bills. Many residential homes spring up in Catford to take advantage of the large houses. It is a dry area pub wise....once you head up Brownhill Road it is purely residential. But it has as mentioned two mainline stations next to each other....that go on seperate lines and make it hugely desirable for commuters . It is very easy to get out of....ten minutes to London Bridge.

The South Circular chunders through it....making main roads often subject to subsidence due to a combi of traffic, massive plane trees and very dry London clay....insurance companies have large areas earmarked as subsidence hit and premiums vary wildly, dependent where you live.

Mountsfield Park is lovely...hosts People's Day every summer and has excellent views over London. Good newish playpark for younger kids...free tennis courts for older ones. Pricey cafe hut.....good routes for joggers/cyclists.

There is no cinema in Catford....you have to go to Lewisham or Bromley for swimming. No lesiure amenities on a large scale....although St Dunstans - the private school has just started opening its doors to the public in the evenings to use their pool and gym very cheaply.

It is close to Blackheath and Greenwich. Easy commute to London central or alternatively leafy Kent or the coast.Good primary schools, which see a bit of an exodus as the kids hit aged ten...so the parents move to neighbouring boroughs for secondary schools. It is a place that serves a purpose, but wouldnt be high on my list to dwell in forever.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 10, 2011)

clicker said:
			
		

> There is no cinema in Catford....



Although there is a theatre:

http://www.broadwaytheatre.org.uk/


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 10, 2011)

Melinda said:


> Archibald Corbett, a Presbyterian, was the major land owner and there is a land covenant (?) regarding pubs and drinking establishments.  E2a- read here: http://walkinghithergreen.blogspot.com/2008/01/corbett-estate.html


 I did wonder about that.

Yep, I suppose the Blackheath direction in general for pubs and cafes. If you run out of drugs, DVD's to watch, economic migrants to employ or cheap day time sex, there's always the Weatherspoons in Lewisham High Street. 

Speaking of which, I do like the food stalls in the outdoor market in Lewisham!


----------



## IMR (Mar 10, 2011)

oryx said:


> Which one's that?



It's the Blythe Hill Tavern. I should point out that the 'best pub in London' award was granted according to my own stringent criteria, which not everyone may agree with.


----------



## clicker (Mar 10, 2011)

Citizen66 said:


> Although there is a theatre:
> 
> http://www.broadwaytheatre.org.uk/



and what a beautiful theatre it is.....both the main big theatre and the smaller studio theatre attached to it, rival imo any London stage...well kind of.....very reasonable prices, huge selection of shows and extremely amiable staff....


----------



## davesgcr (Mar 10, 2011)

Wait long enough and the Bakerloo line will be out there ......


----------



## oryx (Mar 10, 2011)

IMR said:


> It's the Blythe Hill Tavern. I should point out that the 'best pub in London' award was granted according to my own stringent criteria, which not everyone may agree with.


 
Never been despite living quite near. Definitely one to try. 

As for Catford - not as bad as some people make out - I've had friends who live/lived there and all seem to like it. I would say lack of decent pubs is an issue, though having said that we're going out in Catford tomorrow night!


----------



## bromley (Mar 11, 2011)

davesgcr said:


> Wait long enough and the Bakerloo line will be out there ......


Hey?


----------



## Melinda (Mar 11, 2011)

Citizen66 said:


> Although there is a theatre:
> 
> http://www.broadwaytheatre.org.uk/


The original Cinema in Hither Green is up for sale. http://www.acorncommercial.co.uk/files/6b19921b441a5674b061dabf4722601f.pdf

I remember it being a surf shop and most recently it was a indoor play centre. 
The local community are looking to raise some cash Big Society style to reclaim it as a cinema. 
The local Film Society is fairly active.


----------



## Melinda (Mar 11, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> It's grim. And I'm from South Norwood.


This is the sort of thing I was talking about. The Norwoods can go toe to toe with many of the grimiest, crime ridden parts of London, and yet its Catford that's is considered grim by some people. 

Im no fan of the awful 1970s town centre architecture, but the council has bought back a massive swathe of it and plans to regenerate. Plus the re-routing of the bloody South Circular can only be a good thing.


----------



## IMR (Mar 11, 2011)

oryx said:


> Never been despite living quite near. Definitely one to try.


 
It's not to everyone's taste, so please don't go out of your way. However, the back bar of the Blythe Hill Tavern I regard as a _shrine_ or holy place.

Enthusiastic comments on the _Beer in the Evening _website:

http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/29/2991/Blythe_Hill_Tavern/Forest_Hill

Also, the cafe on Stanstead Road a few doors down from the Blythe Hill Tavern is a good workman's type cafe which does above-average cooking for that kind of place and is run by very friendly people.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 11, 2011)

I remember when Abbey National closed its West Norwood High Street branch because they got tired of the armed robberies. LOL.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 11, 2011)

Melinda said:


> I can only remember two pubs in Hither Green, only one of which is still trading- The Station pub just outside Hither Green station.


 
Nice pub, good music nights too.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 11, 2011)

Melinda said:


> This is the sort of thing I was talking about. The Norwoods can go toe to toe with many of the grimiest, crime ridden parts of London, and yet its Catford that's is considered grim by some people.



It's quite funny as on one of the 'isn't south London a bit shit?' threads that excites everyone on here I'm sure ChrisFilter put up loads of picturesque photos of Brockley in defence of the SE. Which is a gnat's dick from Catford. I don't think Catford is particularly grim. Obviously parts are but other bits are leafy and quite nice. It's just a bit boring.


----------



## oryx (Mar 12, 2011)

IMR said:


> It's not to everyone's taste, so please don't go out of your way. However, the back bar of the Blythe Hill Tavern I regard as a _shrine_ or holy place.



Thanks - always meant to try it, and heard other good things about it.

Went in The Goose on the Green tonight. Massive punch-up but a pint, a glass of white wine and a double brandy came to £7.70.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 12, 2011)

It's in South London, what else do you need to know that living there is a bad idea?


----------



## IMR (Mar 12, 2011)

The Motown Soul Bar on Rushey Green is due to be demolished and turned into . . . well, you can guess. (News from Catford Central blog.)






By the day, the compound-style gates and defensive wall make it look like a hang-out run by Tony Montana, if only he'd escaped the final shoot-out and made it to London with a few bob to start a new life.

The neon signage was great at night though.


----------



## Melinda (Mar 13, 2011)

TopCat said:


> Nice pub, good music nights too.


Really! Because there is no where else to drink locally it can seem a bit lost-  stuck in limbo between a football crowd and the Jeremys and Jemimas.  

Thora, pubs came up today while talking to my builder- he recommends the Jolly Farmers next to the hospital. And apparently the Coach and Horses in front of St Mary's Church/ Lewisham Hospital is under new management. Thats a very short walk from Rushey Green/ Catford. 

Slightly further afield - The Fox and Firkin at the Ladywell / Lewisham nexus is decent, plus Id forgotten Bar 286 the place that used to be Stonewall. 



Citizen66 said:


> It's quite funny as on one of the 'isn't south London a bit shit?' threads that excites everyone on here I'm sure ChrisFilter put up loads of picturesque photos of Brockley in defence of the SE. Which is a gnat's dick from Catford. I don't think Catford is particularly grim. Obviously parts are but other bits are leafy and quite nice. It's just a bit boring.


You're right- lots of Cattford is actually classed as elsewhere, Rushey Green, Bellingham, Ladywell, Lee, Perry Hill... they are all very different neighbourhoods- plus helpfully not being labelled 'Catford' sticks £££ on house prices!

As both you and Clicker have said, there are lots of lovely roads with enormous houses-Canadian Avenue, Inchmery, Culverly, Penerley...


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 13, 2011)

Was the first place I lived and I lived on callander road by the bus carriage. I found the street pleasant enough, I've lived in far worse dives in seemingly more hip places ie - has decent bars. Besides, bars aren't always high on everyone's lists when choosing where to live.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 14, 2011)

Melinda said:


> This is the sort of thing I was talking about. The Norwoods can go toe to toe with many of the grimiest, crime ridden parts of London, and yet its Catford that's is considered grim by some people.


 
I dunno, I don't really see the Norwoods as that bad. South Norwood is dull, and poor but it's pleasant enough. West Norwood the same. Upper Norwood (i.e. Crystal Palace) is lovely. Catford and South Norwood are probably equally run down, but South Norwood doesn't have to suffer the South Circular so it feels less soulless. Plus it has fantastic transport links so you can get out very quickly.


----------



## clicker (Mar 14, 2011)

Melinda said:


> Thora, pubs came up today while talking to my builder- he recommends the Jolly Farmers next to the hospital. And apparently the Coach and Horses in front of St Mary's Church/ Lewisham Hospital is under new management. Thats a very short walk from Rushey Green/ Catford.
> 
> Slightly further afield - The Fox and Firkin at the Ladywell / Lewisham nexus is decent, plus Id forgotten Bar 286 the place that used to be Stonewall.
> 
> ...



The Jolly Farmers is fine, small but fine. Hope the Coach and Horses is ok now....suffered from a few years of the alco pop brigade.

 The Crown on Burnt Ash Hill is ok too....I know it is se12 so technically Lee, but its 5 mins up Brownhill road, so more Catford! Yep its a Youngs pub.....but its still a proper big, old pub, loads of benches outside, huge carpark, clean toilets with real flowers, never packed, cheap and servicable pub grub....miles better than Wetherspoons slop....carpet like yer nan would've had and pleasant crowd....never seen a fight and the music is listenable to....good for meeting people when you want to talk.


----------



## YouSir (Mar 14, 2011)

Catford's shit and fucking miserable. You'd think it wouldn't be that different an area to Lewisham or Deptford but it is, they're nice, Catford's depressing.

Such is my opinion anyway.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 14, 2011)

Don't forget The Downham Tavern - the only pub where staff used to wear crash helmets. 

At lunch time.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 1, 2011)

I have to go to Catford tomorrow.  I've never been.  I'm scared.  It looks like it's in the arse end of nowhere.

I'm trying to figure out the best way of getting there from Brixton.  There's so many bus routes.  There's the rail stations.  Now normally, I'd get the bus, but as it's going to be roasting, I'm not looking forward to that, but it looks like the easiest way by rail is to go from either Elephant or Loughborough Junction.

It's doing my brain in trying to figure the easiest (least changes) way.

Any suggestions?


----------



## oryx (Aug 1, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I have to go to Catford tomorrow.  I've never been.  I'm scared.  It looks like it's in the arse end of nowhere.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out the best way of getting there from Brixton.  There's so many bus routes.  There's the rail stations.  Now normally, I'd get the bus, but as it's going to be roasting, I'm not looking forward to that, but it looks like the easiest way by rail is to go from either Elephant or Loughborough Junction.
> 
> ...


 
I'm sure a train from the Elephant goes directly to Catford.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 1, 2011)

oryx said:


> I'm sure a train from the Elephant goes directly to Catford.


 
Yeah it does, but was hoping to get the bus all the way there, but I may change my mind in the heat tomorrow, and thinking about it, it looks like I'm going to have to be travelling during rush hour to get there for 7.00pm so maybe bus is not a good idea!

I hate going to Elephant because I get mixed up in the underground tunnels and end up on the wrong side of the road.  Think it's probably easier than going to Streatham or Streatham Common though with various changes or Tulse Hill and changing at Peckham Rye.  Will have to see if the right number buses go from Catford rail station though.

I've decided the place is a dump already

er, hope you don't live there!


----------



## oryx (Aug 1, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've decided the place is a dump already
> 
> er, hope you don't live there!



No, but not that far away! 

Be wary, if you do get a train via the Elephant after all, of them stopping after about 9pm on the way back.


----------



## Belushi (Aug 1, 2011)

It has a giant fibreglass Cat. What more could you ask of a neighbourhood?


----------



## Belushi (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 1, 2011)

oryx said:


> No, but not that far away!
> 
> Be wary, if you do get a train via the Elephant after all, of them stopping after about 9pm on the way back.



Only popping there to pick up something I bought on ebay and then it's straight back to the comfy safe bosom of Brixton


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 1, 2011)

Belushi said:


> It has a giant fibreglass Cat. What more could you ask of a neighbourhood?


 
Is that the highlight on a Catford sightseeing tour?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 2, 2011)

Brixton - Catford

TFL journey planner suggests train Brixton - Shortlands / Shortlands - Catford 

or train Brixton - Penge east then 75 bus

Both estimated 30-40 minutes

Doing it entirely by bus would take about an hour - P4 to somewhere like the horniman museum then a 185

Just beware of the Catford Cat trying to pounce on your bus when you arrive - although he may be preoccupied with pigeons


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 2, 2011)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Brixton - Catford
> 
> TFL journey planner suggests train Brixton - Shortlands / Shortlands - Catford
> 
> ...


 

I'm thinking 133 to Elephant then train to Catford, then bus from there.  However, having looked at National Rail Enquiries, it looks like that route may be easier.  Will have to check how frequently the trains run.

eta:  Every half hour to Shortlands so if I miss one, will jump on bus to Elephant instead

Cheers All


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 2, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Is that the highlight on a Catford sightseeing tour?


 
It is the only thing on a Catford sightseeing tour. It is basically the only good thing in Catford. That's why it gets mentioned all the time.

It _is_ good, I'll give it that.


----------



## clicker (Aug 2, 2011)

1. P4 to Lewisham and then there are about 10 different buses that'll get you from there to catford....it'll take 5 mins.

2. Bus from Brixton to Lordship Lane, Dulwich...then get 185 to Catford.

3. If it's easier to get to Denmark Hill you can get direct train to Catford from there.

Which bit of catford do you need to get to?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 2, 2011)

clicker said:


> 1. P4 to Lewisham and then there are about 10 different buses that'll get you from there to catford....it'll take 5 mins.
> 
> 2. Bus from Brixton to Lordship Lane, Dulwich...then get 185 to Catford.
> 
> ...




Looks like a 47 and 171 bus are the only buses that go down there judging from that Bus It website.

Need a road off Bromley Road.  There's so many different routes it's doing my head in.  Need one that involves the least walking ideally so need bus stops to be near train stations or connecting bus stops not to be miles away etc.  Obviously, the last walking often involves bus hopping, but tomorrow's going to be roasting


----------



## Belushi (Aug 2, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Is that the highlight on a Catford sightseeing tour?


 
When Brixton gets a giant fibreglass brick, then you can sneer.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 2, 2011)

Belushi said:


> When Brixton gets a giant fibreglass brick, then you can sneer.


 

Do we have one of those then or are we getting one?  

Anyway, where is this cat?  Will I pass it on my travels?


----------



## clicker (Aug 2, 2011)

Bromley Rd is a long road....but a 208 and 136, go down all of it and 54 and 199 also go down most of it....the bus it website is telling porkies.

If a 171 gets you near where you want, you can get that from directly outside catford station....same side of the road, about 50 yards up road.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 2, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Need a road off Bromley Road.
> 
> Looks like a 47 and 171 bus are the only buses that go down there judging from that Bus It website.



Bus It website?    it's talking cobblers.  There's loads of buses down Bromley Road.

47, 171, 199 go as far as the bus garage at Bellingham (opposite Crantock Road)

54, 136, 208, 320 carry on towards Downham if you need somewhere further south - 54 turns right up Beckenham Hill, 136 turns left up Downham Way, 208 and 320 carry on through to Bromley

This (opens as PDF) shows all Catford's bus routes.   (The 160 does NOT go to Catford garage any more, despite what the spider map shows)

Doing it with least changes would be P4 to Brockley Rise then 171 (from the other side of the road) to Bellingham / Catford Garage


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 2, 2011)

clicker said:


> Bromley Rd is a long road....but a 208 and 136, go down all of it and 54 and 199 also go down most of it....the bus it website is telling porkies.
> 
> If a 171 gets you near where you want, you can get that from directly outside catford station....same side of the road, about 50 yards up road.




Yeah, the funny thing is, it listed the 136 from somewhere else as going past Inchmery Road (off Bromley Road) and yet when I've done another search, it's not listing it.  Don't think I'm too impressed with this Bus It website, seems to be doing strange things.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 2, 2011)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Bus It website?    it's talking cobblers.  There's loads of buses down Bromley Road.
> 
> 47, 171, 199 go as far as the bus garage at Bellingham (opposite Crantock Road)
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, it's just taking the routes and connecting routes if I do a search from Brixton, but if you do from Catford Station to Inchmery Road, watch what comes up.  It's shit!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 2, 2011)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Bus It website?    it's talking cobblers.  There's loads of buses down Bromley Road.
> 
> 47, 171, 199 go as far as the bus garage at Bellingham (opposite Crantock Road)
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, it's just taking the routes and connecting routes if I do a search from Brixton, but if you do from Catford Station to Inchmery Road, watch what comes up.  It's shit!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 2, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Do we have one of those then or are we getting one?
> 
> Anyway, where is this cat?  Will I pass it on my travels?


 
it's here.  Bus 171 will pass it as it goes round the one-way system.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 2, 2011)

Puddy_Tat said:


> it's here.  Bus 171 will pass it as it goes round the one-way system.


 
I shall keep an eye out for you then


----------



## clicker (Aug 2, 2011)

Inchmery Rd is about ten minute walk from Catford station if you can't be bothered waiting for the 171....but if you do get the 171 it stops directly at the end of Inchmery rd...it's a nice (long) road....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 2, 2011)

clicker said:


> Inchmery Rd is about ten minute walk from Catford station if you can't be bothered waiting for the 171....but if you do get the 171 it stops directly at the end of Inchmery rd...it's a nice (long) road....


 
Yes, I've been walking along the road on Google Maps.

I've found a station called Bellingham.  Is there a reason nobody has mentioned it?

I''m just about to walk it on Google maps to see if it's more straightforward.  10 minutes is too far to walk (not for me, but for someone else)


----------



## clicker (Aug 2, 2011)

Catford is definitely nearer Inchmery than Bellingham...discount Bellingham altogether...the bus you'd need to get from there would drop you over the other side of Bromley Rd.....so either....

1. Using only buses it  would be P4 to Brockley Rise then 171 (from the other side of the road) to Bellingham / Catford Garage 

2. Or train and bus would be get train to catford, walk out of station turn left and get 171 to inchmery/bromley rd.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 2, 2011)

Just take the 75 bus from anywhere along Bromley Road (every 8 mins) - you want the one going south. Get off at Beckenham Junction Station (prob almost opposite Marks and Spencer, it's easier to know you're in the right place) and take the train straight to Brixton (every 15 mins).

Reliable, min hassle.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 2, 2011)

clicker said:


> Catford is definitely nearer Inchmery than Bellingham...discount Bellingham altogether...the bus you'd need to get from there would drop you over the other side of Bromley Rd.....so either....
> 
> 1. Using only buses it  would be P4 to Brockley Rise then 171 (from the other side of the road) to Bellingham / Catford Garage
> 
> 2. Or train and bus would be get train to catford, walk out of station turn left and get 171 to inchmery/bromley rd.


 


But it's only two stops from Bellingham Station and a totally straight route and a choice of 3 buses depending which way you turn onto Bromley Road


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 2, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Just take the 75 bus from anywhere along Bromley Road (every 8 mins) - you want the one going south. Get off at Beckenham Junction Station (prob almost opposite Marks and Spencer, it's easier to know you're in the right place) and take the train straight to Brixton (every 15 mins).
> 
> Reliable, min hassle.


 
Can't see that route on the bus maps


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 2, 2011)

Minnie - I'm so, sorry it's the 54 bus (was very early this morning  ). The bus goes through the middle of Catford and down Bromley Road.


Fwiw, I lived around there for some while and that's what I'd do....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 2, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Minnie - I'm so, sorry it's the 54 bus (was very early this morning  ). The bus goes through the middle of Catford and down Bromley Road.
> 
> 
> Fwiw, I lived around there for some while and that's what I'd do....





Yes, I have 54 down on my list of buses which you can also get from Bellingham, along with the 136 and 320 (if I do a right on to Bromley Road) and a few other buses if I turn left on to Bromley Road.

There's also a pub next door to the station so I shall dump my friend there whilst I go off to address.  May get the bus back to Catford if Bellingham's too fiddly.


----------



## clicker (Aug 2, 2011)

If you're leaving friend in the pub you'll be fine from Bellingham...straight along bromley road to inchmery ...about 3 stops on the bus.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 2, 2011)

clicker said:


> If you're leaving friend in the pub you'll be fine from Bellingham...straight along bromley road to inchmery ...about 3 stops on the bus.


 
Yeah, of course I could leave him in a pub by Catford Station but it looks like a much busier area.  Tried to find a pub near Inchmery Road and there's sod all


----------



## clicker (Aug 2, 2011)

There are a couple of restaurants near Inchmery on Bromley Rd...Italian and Turkish...with tables outside where you can just have a drink....one is called RIVA, can't remember other but it is next door. They are both nearer than the pubs next to catford and bellingham station....or even closer right opposite turning for inchmery on bromley rd is a cafe...called OT's....next to an indian restaurant called bombay spice...it says open all day on sign, but not sure it is??


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 2, 2011)

2 or 3 choices of basic-type cafe on Catford Broadway (the road behind the theatre):

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en...&ved=0CAQQtgM&iwloc=cids:18060051814164265471

The map also shows another cafe almost opposite Inchmery, though I don't know it.


----------



## love detective (Aug 2, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> It is basically the only good thing in Catford



I live in Catford and have nothing but good things to say about it

One of an dwindling number of what I'd call normal places left within London - I know 'normal' is something that strikes sheer horror in the heart of liberal/hipster/nathan barley/blow in/try hard 'londoners' - but for many people it ticks all the right boxes - affordable housing, good transport links, good choice of shops for everyday shopping, normal pubs, some decent local restaurants, no gentrification, 15 minute train journey from central london, lots of green spaces/parks,  etc. etc.. - sure it has some problems but name any place in london that doesn't


----------



## oryx (Aug 2, 2011)

clicker said:


> one is called RIVA, can't remember other but it is next door.



The Mekan


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 2, 2011)

clicker said:


> There are a couple of restaurants near Inchmery on Bromley Rd...Italian and Turkish...with tables outside where you can just have a drink....one is called RIVA, can't remember other but it is next door. They are both nearer than the pubs next to catford and bellingham station....or even closer right opposite turning for inchmery on bromley rd is a cafe...called OT's....next to an indian restaurant called bombay spice...it says open all day on sign, but not sure it is??


 


London_Calling said:


> 2 or 3 choices of basic-type cafe on Catford Broadway (the road behind the theatre):
> 
> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en...&ved=0CAQQtgM&iwloc=cids:18060051814164265471
> 
> The map also shows another cafe almost opposite Inchmery, though I don't know it.


 


love detective said:


> I live in Catford and have nothing but good things to say about it
> 
> One of an dwindling number of what I'd call normal places left within London - I know 'normal' is something that strikes sheer horror in the heart of liberal/hipster/nathan barley/blow in/try hard 'londoners' - but for many people it ticks all the right boxes - affordable housing, good transport links, good choice of shops for everyday shopping, normal pubs, some decent local restaurants, no gentrification, 15 minute train journey from central london, lots of green spaces/parks,  etc. etc.. - sure it has some problems but name any place in london that doesn't


 
Just back, unfortunately didn't see these posts.  The guy I went to see did mention a Turkish restaurant, but I stuck friend in pub next door to the station as it looked like it was about to piss down, and it did, albeit very briefly.  Very nice side-roads actually.  Lovely tree-lined streets.  I do love the fact that it doesn't seem to be full of yuppies but then I didn't venture far.


----------



## oryx (Aug 2, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> J I stuck friend in pub next door to the station



He's your friend and you dumped him in The Copperfield?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 2, 2011)

oryx said:


> He's your friend and you dumped him in The Copperfield?


 

Too far for him to walk so I dumped him in a pub called The Fellowship.

When I got back to him, he said, "I get the feeling this is an NF pub".  

They were friendly enough to me though but then there was only half a dozen guys in there.


----------



## oryx (Aug 2, 2011)

Looks like you went to Bellingham station, not Catford. I had to google The Fellowship.

http://www3.fancyapint.com/pubs/pub4373.php
http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/comments.shtml/29980/

Does seem to have a reputation as a bit of a fash pub.


----------



## clicker (Aug 2, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Too far for him to walk so I dumped him in a pub called The Fellowship.
> 
> When I got back to him, he said, "I get the feeling this is an NF pub".
> 
> They were friendly enough to me though but then there was only half a dozen guys in there.



Ah so you went to bellingham...yes The Fellowship, it has that uninviting look of doom , never been inside....yes the streets around Inchmery are lovely, part of the Catford Conservation Triangle....a lot are now rest homes etc as they are so huge....I did think of you at 7.25 pm when the skies opened and wished you dry! Glad you had a successful trip ....


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 2, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> it doesn't seem to be full of yuppies



The catford cat goes hunting yuppies by night. 

(although subsequent letters called into doubt the authenticity of reports of big cats hunting in mayow road and catling close...)



Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Too far for him to walk so I dumped him in a pub called The Fellowship.
> 
> When I got back to him, he said, "I get the feeling this is an NF pub".



hmm.  maybe.   Although having England flags doesn't make you NF.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 2, 2011)

oryx said:


> Looks like you went to Bellingham station, not Catford. I had to google The Fellowship.
> 
> http://www3.fancyapint.com/pubs/pub4373.php
> http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/comments.shtml/29980/
> ...



Yeah going to Bellingham was easier and I knew if there were any transport problems/diversions etc.  I couldn't get lost going from there whereas all that traffic/one-way system near Catford would have got me confuddled.  I have a really bad sense of direction  

Was just looking the pub up myself a while ago.  Funnily enough, when I told the guy I was going to see that I was dumping my friend in there, he said it was a bit of a "funny" pub.  I asked him if he meant "rough" but left it at that 

Certainly could do with a lick of paint and some work on it judging by the amount of black mould and peeling paint in the ladies loos.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 2, 2011)

Puddy_Tat said:


> The catford cat goes hunting yuppies by night.
> 
> (although subsequent letters called into doubt the authenticity of reports of big cats hunting in mayow road and catling close...)
> 
> ...


 
I know, and I certainly didn't get any bad vibes going in there, unlike a pub I went into years ago in Mile End, where silence fell when I walked in.  I made it a point of going in every day on my lunch break for weeks just to piss them off.


----------



## oryx (Aug 2, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> judging by the amount of black mould and peeling paint in the ladies loos.



You're not selling it to me, Minnie.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 2, 2011)

oryx said:


> You're not selling it to me, Minnie.


 

I reckon you could get a lung disease whilst sitting in the loo, and there's handwritten notices all over the loos reminding you that the floor is slippery   

Shame really, 'cos it could be a really grand pub


----------



## clicker (Aug 3, 2011)

Yes it's a typical next to a station type pub....they all have that old, sprawling rather on the large side thing going on...but a friend got robbed on the stairs that run down the side of it a couple of years ago and it just gives off a bad vibe now...
.....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 3, 2011)

clicker said:


> Yes it's a typical next to a station type pub....they all have that old, sprawling rather on the large side thing going on...but a friend got robbed on the stairs that run down the side of it a couple of years ago and it just gives off a bad vibe now...
> .....


 

People get mugged all the time, everywhere, wouldn't let it put you off


----------



## clicker (Aug 3, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> People get mugged all the time, everywhere, wouldn't let it put you off



To be honest it's had a bad vibe as a pub for years and that didn't help...it didn't put me off...I was never drawn to it before either....one of those places not on my 'to do' list...and the toilets sound delightful ....but any port in a storm...


----------

